# ماريهان بنت تشرف أسرتها ومسيحها



## Obadiah (16 مارس 2019)

[FONT=&quot]منشور جميل قرأته فنقلته لكم بحرفه  :  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"" ماريهان بتقف بعربيه حمص شام وشوربة عدس قدام محطه بنزين توتال وماكدونالدز فى شارع التسعين[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طبعا مش هااقول مؤهلها إيه عشان ما تتصدموش وعشان فى ناس بتزعل بس اللى هااقوله ان البنت دى نموذج مشرف بكل المقاييس[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماريهان اثبتت للعالم اجمع ان الشغل ف أى مجال مش عيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماريهان يا شباب ما قعدتش ف بيتها تستنى الوظيفة فى تخصصها .. من تواضع للرب رفعه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] ....[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يشتغل بيشتغل ... واللى مش عايز يشتغل فى الف حجة ""[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2019)

*اخي العزيز :*

*أصبت الهدف في موضوعك الاكثر من رائع*
*1- الشغل مش عيب - وانما شرف وافتخار*
*2- التقاعس والانتظار لا يؤدي الى نتيجة*
*3- البحث عن اي عمل ورزق حلال وشريف افضل بكثير من اي شئ اخر 
*

*الف تحية اكبار واجلال لهذه البنت العظيمة*

 
*عاشت الايادي على النشر*
*أسأل الرب القدير واصلي بأن يوفق هذه البنت ويوفقك ايضا*
*دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة*
*الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك*
:36_3_11:


----------

